

How will business cope with massive content inflation? - iProject
http://www.zdnet.com/business-in-the-age-of-content-inflation-7000011085/

======
richardjordan
People either pay for the content they consume with money, or surplus
attention which you can redirect to other things via advertising & brand
messaging. When a content consumer isn't prepared to pay more for your content
than the attention required to consume it, the market rate for that content is
- by definition - zero.

Because so much content is created, and the barriers to creating it are so
low, the imbalance of supply and demand is so great that the vast majority of
content has a market value of zero.

Unfortunately the content creators, used to a time of limited content supply
and therefore an ability to make good money for that content, have not
adjusted to this reality. There isn't likely to be an adjustment that lets
them continue things as they were.

What concerns me is the willingness of the major content publishers to throw
their lot in with totalitarian governments in pushing solutions which enable
censorship and remove control people have over their own devices. In reality
this won't work as anything more than a stop gap for those industries (but
hey, short term share price wins all arguments), yet will have the effect of
letting the genie out of the bottle regarding the acceptance of the mechanisms
for censorship and control.

